# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  New to mirtazapine, not feeling good at all....

## Heaven_Scent

Morning. GP has finally prescribed an AD and put me on mirtazapine but I feel awful during the day. The dark thoughts have come back and I find myself feeling drained and lethargic all day and have no motivation to do anything. I'm so worried about putting on more weight as due to being off work I've gained half a stone already. I've only been on it a few days but feel awful. GP previously prescribed citalopram but I couldn't tolerate it after a week of taking it. I wanted to be put on venlafaxine for the energy side of it but they seem very reluctant to prescribe it. I've got an appointment with a consultant psych in a couple of weeks and thinking they may change my meds again which I'm worried will result in yet more time off work. I've been taking flupentixol for about 4 weeks now which initially helped with my anxiety but not my mood. I don't know how much longer I can hack feeling like this....

----------


## Heaven_Scent

Anyone else had a similar experience with mirtazapine?

----------


## Angie

I used to have Mirtazepine and was taking it at night as it can help aiding sleep, any side effects should wear off after 3 weeks or so, but can come back again for a couple of weeks on any increase in dosage, my gp was reluctant to prescribe Venlefaxine but my psychiatrist did, but it didnt really give me energy at first it did make me lethargic for the first few weeks of taking it and again for a couple of weeks when it was increased. It could be worth talking to your psych about your options when you see them.

----------



----------


## Paula

Sorry, hunni, but most ADs have side effects to begin with. Each person reacts differently but you really do need to let the ADs get settled in your system. If you keep chopping and changing between meds, you're just going to feel a lot worse. It will also take 4-6 weeks for the mirtazapine to really start doing their job.  The reason you feel drained at the moment is that mirtazapine is a sedative. Hopefully you've been told to take them at night? For most people, the drained feeling does lessen as your body gets used to the drug.

I know it's rough now but mirtazapine is a good drug.  It's just that there's no quick fix for depression

----------



----------


## Heaven_Scent

Thanks Angie. I'm still waiting for my psych appointment (been waiting nearly 3 months) which is in a couple of weeks. The mirtazapine is getting me to sleep but I'm still waking in the early hours as I was before. I've made the informed decision to not take it tonight, I took my last 2mg Diazepam instead which I was reluctant to as they won't prescribe anymore (I only ever use it if i have to and today has been a particularly bad day)

----------


## Heaven_Scent

I did tell my GP that I didn't want to be put on it due to the weight gain/increased appetite, I know it sounds shallow but I have an issue with it.

----------


## Paula

I would strongly recommend you take the mirtazapine. Every time you stop and start your body is going to struggle even more

----------

Angie (26-04-16)

----------


## Heaven_Scent

I'll see how I get on at the Drs tomorrow. Thanks for replying  :(hi):

----------


## OldMike

> I would strongly recommend you take the mirtazapine. Every time you stop and start your body is going to struggle even more


I agree with Paula you need to take the mirtazapine until you've seen a doctor.

----------


## Suzi

Hey hunni, can I ask why you've chosen not to take it today?

----------


## Heaven_Scent

> Hey hunni, can I ask why you've chosen not to take it today?



I'm sick of feeling rubbish  :(:  Think I've been panicking too much and I am by nature inpatient. I've taken tonight's dose and I'll speak to my GP. I'm just so disillusioned with it all. I've been off work 7 weeks and won't have seen a mental health professional until my psych appointment in May. It's ridiculous.

----------


## Angie

To be fair 3 months to see a psych isn't along time, but you need to give the tablets time to get into your system and start working, the side effects will stop after a few weeks,

----------


## Suzi

I know round here the waiting lists are much longer, but that doesn't make it easier for you - I know that too. What I'm trying to say (really badly) is that I know you're finding it tough, but there is no magic wand or a magic pill which is going to make it better overnight. It is going to be a long road to recovery......

----------


## Heaven_Scent

GP has increased my Flupentixol and stopped the Mirtazapine, I doubled the dose this afternoon and already my mind is calmer. Hoping they are the right ones for me. Thanks for your replies

----------


## Paula

I really hope this works for you  :(bear):

----------


## Angie

Hope that it helps

----------


## Suzi

I'm glad you went and you told them how it was affecting you. I hope that this works for you x

----------

